# FAC - Feb. 2011



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Happy February! Tomorrow is Groundhog's Day, anyone what to take bets? LOL! With 1/3 of the country in a winter storm I'd say chances are pretty good he won't see his shadow. So I hope you all in the path of this storm hold up well and have lots of knitting, spinning or other fiber event planned so you an pass the time. Fortunately Minnesota isn't in the direct line of this storm.

Okay this is the Fiber Arts Chat (FAC) this is the place were we come together to talk about everything in our lives, not necessarily fiber related. If you are new or if you have just been reading and have been afraid to introduce yourself this is the place to do it. We love new people here and we love to help other. So do NOT be afraid to ask any question. We all started some place so, we have all been there at some point in out lives. We can help if you need it.

Lately I've been gearing myself up for purging stuff from my life. I really need to sort through some of this stuff that has gathered over the years. Now that the kids are gone some of it that I have hung onto can go. It's just a matter of going from room to room and putting my nose to the grind stone. So hard to do when you have fibers, wheels, needles, and other projects calling your name. Soooooo, I've been listening to the fibers, and the wheels, and the projects :help: I'm still spinning the Redwood Forest fibers. I started spinning the yarn for the KAL project this morning. I think I will be knitting them both at the same time. I'm on the second cuff underside right now.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH I moved north in the Mid-90's. I may know her if she ever came to any of our guild events. Sounds like you had a lot of fun. Wish I could have gone.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

february .......... hope all will be better.
january wasn't that great. i spent a couple of days in the hospital after emergency call and 8 people staying around in my bed room to get me out.
i'm just under 5' and about 150 pounds. no idea what they were thinking. 
still no clue what is going on and have some dr appointments left for testing. mri/mra did show some spots but dr did not want to elaborate until further testing. i don't know what is worse, feeling in y head or not knowing. 
i'm still not allow to drive and anybody see me walk would think i'm drunk. 
in the meantime i started weaving. difficult to concentrate but still having fun.
here is my first towel in progress. not perfect but all mine


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

WIHH - sounds like you had a blast!
Marchie I need to do the same cleaning out thing. I am waiting for spring. :whistlin:

Susanne I hope they figure out what's up with you! That is a pretty awesome towel in my opinion. Good job!

Me? Well, I am knitting on socks, a shawl, about to start the KAL (when I get yarn) and I need to start a couple of baby blankets. I discovered that I really don't like sewing as much as I thought I did. Mainly because I have succumbed to the wool/fleece/spinning/knitting addiction. :shocked:

OH! AND - on Feb 11 I will be traveling with DH to Ft Worth for an Alpaca show! I wonder what the chances are of coming back with _*stuff*_ :clap:
I am still surprised he wants to go. I think I will save my whole paycheck to take with me.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Susanne big hugs to you. That all has to be scary for everyone. I hope they figure it all out soon. BTW, I think you are a natural weaver. You first towel is beautiful. What yarns are you using?


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

thanks for the good wishes. 
this is 8/2 cotton from halcyon and i used two ten dent heddles. it took me two days to figure out how to thread them to get a plain weave. towel is waffle pattern done with pick up stick. it just goes very slow and need a lot of unravilring because of mistakes in the pattern.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

mamajohnson said:


> WIHH - sounds like you had a blast!
> Marchie I need to do the same cleaning out thing. I am waiting for spring. :whistlin:
> 
> Susanne I hope they figure out what's up with you! That is a pretty awesome towel in my opinion. Good job!
> ...


i hope you will have a lot of fun and a big enough pay check


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Marchie, I am doing the same thing. My hardest thing to get rid of is books. I pull a bunch off and think I will never read that again and then I make the mistake of opening it and getting caught up and back on the shelf it goes.  

WIHH, sounds like you had great fun and more to come!!!

Susanne, I am so sorry that you are having problems. I pray that they can figure out exactly what is going on and how to fix it. I think your towel is beautiful. How wide is it?


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Suzanne---inner ear infections---impossible to diagnose---can't believe what terrible symptoms they can give you. I was afraid to drive!

February---snow, snow, then a blizzard---what fun. But all is well, electricity and heat are on, food in the kitchen, animals are all okay. So time to knit, spin, and crochet, but that weaving looks tempting too. You gals have gotten me into interchangeable needles this winter---bought some for my birthday---happy birthday to me!!--I got Hiya's, but haven't tried them yet, BECAUSE someone got me going on moebius---what fun! Wish I could do pictures, I'd show you---so pretty! Good luck in February---at least it's short!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Digging out. Not quite as bad as they predicted, but still quite bad. 

Susanne, as the wife of a first-responder, those guys never know how many will show up when the call goes out--so you could have 2 or you could have 12. They might need a little educating about how many to leave outside to watch the trucks, though. 8 in a bedroom is a bit much. Lovely weaving!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Mrs.H Our local library benefits from my book stash and it makes me feel good to donate them to the library. Every year they have a huge sale of books they no longer use it's how they get a lot of their money, that and the bookstore the run. Video cassette tapes are my big dilemma now.

MamaJ you better remember your camera and take notes, we want a full report.

Ana, how many inches did you get? Enjoy your fibers, keep sane!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

marci the towel will be (hopefully) 20"x30" after it is washed. i warped on 24" 
and just under 80" to get two towels. 

ana they thought that some crystals in my inner ear are loose and make an imbalance in the ear but did not show on the mri/mra. eng test result is not in yet but dr thought that this was not the case. i don't think it is an infection as i don't have or had any pain and blood work did not show infection either.

weever they came with the emergency truck, fire department and sheriff. this did not help to calm the nerves from my daughter at all. i was too off as it really affected me.
i think they mixed us up with the neighbors as they had numerous calls in the past because of domestic violence. 

well, most of the storm passed and we did not get the ice. power is still on, enough bread in the house. just need to wait until somebody digs me out 

i hope everybody survived the night without getting hurt or any damages.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

WIHH my husband is in minesota at the canadian border right now. he had sunshine. but very, very, cold weather. how can you live in that cold? 
everytime DH is gone, we get some sort of severe weather.


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Glad to see everyone! We didn't get exactly what they were calling for, but school was still closed, and that's fine by me - no sense in taking chances on the ice. It has been mostly rain for a few hours now though, and the ice layer is almost completely washed away, so this afternoon and tomorrow everything will be business as usual.

Sorry to hear of your troubles, Susanne. I am praying they will find the solution soon. 

Can't wait to see pics Mamaj! 

I wanted to head down to Cranberry for the Pgh. Knit and Crochet Festival, but it didn't work out this year. Ah well, it's my first year knitting and I was never super serious about crochet like I am now about knitting, so there are plenty more festivals ahead of me!

Lessee; Monday, I went to a knit night and met a group of wonderful women. It was just the kind of fellowship I needed. Amazing how opportunities like that come when you least expect it! I was also invited to join a fiber guild, so there are even more opportunities there! After only a few months, I am finding that fiber people are so much more warm and welcoming than any of the other groups I tried to fit into for so many years. I am really beginning to feel like I have an identity again; that is hard to explain, because I love being a wife and a mother - but there it is. I finished my hat, and now I need to take pix, but with my good camera out of commision, I really have to work up to dealing with adjusting the poor lighting for the Kodak point and shoot - it has problems of its own. I have one slipper of a pair finished for my youngest, and I am still waiting, nose to the glass for the yarn for my swap partners mitts. After reading the thread, I may have to go out for more dpn's - I only have 0-2.5 and 7's. 

I think I am going to start some seeds this week/weekend. I have hollyhocks and petunias that take awhile, I'm hoping to push the envelope with my cabbages with help from row cover, and I thought I'd try some Datura. I also have some Bat plant seeds to challenge myself with. HAHA. Nine months to germinate? Hope no helpful elves spy the empty pot and toss it before I have success! The other seeds will keep til later this month. Well, that was long! Have a great day everyone!

Jessie


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Snow photos: http://shadysidefarm.blogspot.com/2011/02/morning-after.html


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

oh wow, that looks a lot more then we got with our 15 to 20" and still snowing here. still too much if you can't shovel though. looks so quiet and peaceful out there ans so clean.


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

I have completed the preliminary dig out (I can get to the chickens and barn and I can get the truck out on the road) I'll finish the rest tomorrow if I'm not TOO stiff and sore. Tonight just working on keeping the house warm and the water running. Hoping to pick up my needles but more likely to just sleep.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Well, we may not get to go to that alpaca show.  I didn't get to work this weekend, because the hunters canceled their hunt. (what? you don't want to drive 100+ miles in ice and sit in a stand at 17 degrees? what's wrong with men nowadays!) So, that paycheck won't happen. (I may scalp the grocery budget and go anyway!!!) 
Then there is the forecast for next week. More cold and snow? What state am I in anyway???? :bored:

But, while I am waiting to get outta here and go get yarn for the Mitt KAL, here is what I am doing - Knitting up the Andean Shawl from Knit picks, in shetland wool
I had help casting on.










So far so good. Those markers are helping a lot! I don't have to yell if someone distracts me and I forget where I am in the pattern! lol!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

cute helper )
i so understand your disappointment. sometimes miracles happen


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

MamaJ Maybe something will change. Nice shawl, love the blue


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

How disappointing. I hope you get to go after all, mamaj.

Spent the day at a nearby university with our prospective student. Scholarship interview. Very proud; she was one of twelve finalists. May not get the big prize, but she got the experience of interviewing, and even the consolation scholarship will come in handy. 

The roads were completely clear until we got within 5 or 6 miles from home. Then they were treacherous.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi all, I'm back, we lost our computer for about a month. I had asked dh if he could make it so that it would play dvd's, I wanted to practice my clog dancing with the dvd for it, on the hard floor instead of on the carpet, using the tv. I had no idea it would be such an ordeal! He decided that the computer was full of dust, so he used the dustbuster on it, and created enough static to fry the motherboard.:smack

We're still hanging in there, God keeps providing. Keep praying. He's still looking for a job, but he gets overwhelmed incredibly easily, and then he gets "stuck", and can't move forward. It's so frustrating to see what needs to be done, but he can't see it himself. Yesterday the Psychologist told him he MUST look for some way to increase our income to the bare minimum, not continue to earn less than we need. Thankfully, we got our tax refund back, so there's a cushion.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I finished another pair of baby socks. I did them in the Wool of the Andes, sport weight. I have another pair to make by Sunday. I have the yarn to start the mitts, but need to get the baby socks done first.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

We're going to host another shearing day open house this year--February 26. If you are in the west Michigan area, and would like more info, pm me. I'd rather not put my address out there for all to see. But we'd love to have you come!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

FEB 26th? Are you that warm already? Wow! Shearing around here isn't until May or June. Well I'm sure there are people who shear earlier but Feb?


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Nellie said:


> Hi all, I'm back, we lost our computer for about a month. I had asked dh if he could make it so that it would play dvd's, I wanted to practice my clog dancing with the dvd for it, on the hard floor instead of on the carpet, using the tv. I had no idea it would be such an ordeal! He decided that the computer was full of dust, so he used the dustbuster on it, and created enough static to fry the motherboard.:smack


Oh Snap! Hate when that happens. You might slide over to the computer section of Walmart next time your there, look for the spray can of compressed air, $4.95. Works really well at cleaning out the computer...lots less static! I had to buy DH some. What is it with guys and vacuums and computers???

So glad your back!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Marchwind said:


> FEB 26th? Are you that warm already? Wow! Shearing around here isn't until May or June. Well I'm sure there are people who shear earlier but Feb?


Nope. Not warm yet. We shear based on when babies are born, not based on the weather. 

You can head over to my blog and click on the "Shearing" label to read more about why we shear just before lambing.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

I must have scared everyone off.

This morning dh is at an indoor farmers market. I am enjoying the quiet house. I'm kettle dyeing some chunky yarn a gorgeous shade of blue and making wool dryer balls. I could use some nice music and some good chocolate and my life would be perfect!

What are you up to today?


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

I found out at Christmas that my great niece's favorite slippers are falling apart. She taped up the inside sole with duct tape, and then was complaining that it is cold. I am going to felt up some insoles for her today, so that maybe she can get another year of warm use out of her favorite slippers. I will needle felt a layer of alpaca over some tulle, flip it over and needlefelt another layer on the bottom. If they don't feel sturdy enough, I will fuse them to a piece of fabric. That is the plan, anyway.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i'm working on a four shaft pattern on my rigid heddle loom. so far i understand how to thread the heddles but have not mastered the tie up yet. 
this really gives my brain some workout.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm having quite the day today. I got my tax return yesterday and this morning I ordered a new spinning wheel. Like JDog I'm getting a Sonata, I've wanted one for years. Then I paid all my bills, and when to town and bought a new washer and dryer. My washer died, okay it didn't die so much as it was loosing life. There was a major water leak and no one around here will service this brand. Soooooo...... I bit the bullet and got two new appliances that an both be serviced here. So I busy doing laundry.

Also if any of you listen to A Prairie Home Companion on public radio. Tonight it is here in my town. I couldn't get tickets but I have lots of friends going.

The weather is absolutely beautiful today. It is sunny and 35, which feels like 60 after the subzero temps. Tomorrow it is supposed to be up to 40!!!!


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

It's beautiful here in South Carolina today, too. It's been a cold winter for us -- I sure am glad I learned to knit socks and made 4 pair of wool ones. I've been wearing them for months -- very unusual for this area. I'll be putting in the early garden next week.

I'm spinning more sock yarn, adding nylon to the wool for strength for socks for my DH (for next year). And picked up tatting again -- I'd done it when I was in high school and had forgotten how much fun it is to make a bunch of knots turn into lace.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Whew, Marchwind, I thought I was havin' fun. You've got me beat though!

After the blue I dyed some orange and then some dark green, and now have purple in the pot. Not sure how this will turn out, as it seems the blue and red dyes did not mix together well. 

How do knitters feel about handdyed yarns with some variations in the dyeing? I can't quite achieve the commercial look...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Weever hand dyed yarns are sold for big bucks because they are usually one of a kind and not like commercial dyed yarns. Variation is what it's all about, IMHO. Don't forget to post pictures

If ever doing laundry could be fun this is it I guess


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Well, while waiting for my order from KnitPicks (should be here Tuesday!)
I finished a pair of socks for youngest DS. He told me when he put them on this evening that they were 'just like I wanted them!' and then he felt of the 2x2 ribbing on top and said it was 'soft and squishy, just like a sweater for your feet'. I got a real kick out of that. So - here are a couple of pictures. He wanted ankle socks, so that is what I did. I love that I have figured out the sock pattern enough to make changes without screwing up totally!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

mamajohnson said:


> Well, while waiting for my order from KnitPicks (should be here Tuesday!)
> I finished a pair of socks for youngest DS. He told me when he put them on this evening that they were 'just like I wanted them!' and then he felt of the 2x2 ribbing on top and said it was 'soft and squishy, just like a sweater for your feet'. I got a real kick out of that. So - here are a couple of pictures. He wanted ankle socks, so that is what I did. I love that I have figured out the sock pattern enough to make changes without screwing up totally!



oh, they look very cozy


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Very nice, mamaj! Are you still working lots and lots? And did you get to go to that alpaca weekend, or not?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Nice job MamaJ! Isn't it great to have a kid who appreciates your work and wears it. I have one like that, I'd knit him anything he asked for  Love the color, is this from your own sheep?


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

No alpaca show.  I got called to work on Friday and the client was a 'no show' it was supposed to be a romantic gourmet meal for 2. Well, DH & kids got to sample pecan crusted duck, eggplant rolletini, and a great peach cobbler. I didn't cook the pheasant, cause I sorta figured they weren't gonna show when I had no call or anything by 4. So, I saved it for another day.
I got paid, but sorta wasted the day.

That is actually Kroy Sock Yarn. I found a bunch on sale once and bought about 6 skiens of it. I like working with it. And it is soft. 

I think I am a big chicken on my yarn! Have not knit anything from it yet! :shocked: But that will change soon! 
I just went on another buying spell. I think I am hopeless. In honor of not seeing the alpaca show I am buying about a pound of brown raw alpaca fleece, 3" staple. Can't wait to get it! And there were 4 cones of wool yarn calling to me from another fiberguild member. 

Susanne, This is the kid that appreciates everything I knit! And I had not made him but one thing. However, he swiped his older brother's scarf, and would have his sister's socks, if they weren't pink. So, I just stopped what I was doing and made those socks for him!


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Ozarkquilter -here is an updated on your socks. I think i mentioned i switched yarn, well i ended up switching again and i have a winner! I cast on last weekend and have the ribbing and three or four repeats of the pattern and they look great. It is going much faster. I will take a pic so you can see the color when i think of it and the camera is charged at the same time.

Thanks for the patience!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well done KandM! I know how hard it an be when you just don't like what your working with. Please post pictures so we an all see them.


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

You can check out a lot of hand dyed yarns on www.hyenacart.com and actually semi-solid (basically un-evenly dyed single or tonal color) is experiencing a resurgence in popularity. I always check out their Spots Corner section too. You might pass out when you see the prices for Elliebelly dyed yarn (she is a popular dyer that got a high power job IRL and gave up dying for the time being). I find that whole boutique community to be very um, interesting.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Finally have some photos. I was so immersed (hee, hee) in the process that it was hard to remember to stop and take photos. 

http://shadysidefarm.blogspot.com/2011/02/dyeing-my-heart-out.html


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Jacquard Acid Dyes. I like vivid. =)


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Gorgeous colors, weever!

Jessie


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Last night I came home and I had a big box sitting on my back porch. It contained my new spinning wheel, hand cards, and a replacement spindle ( i loaned one to a friend and never got it back). She is unpacked, put together, leaders tied onto the bobbins. But I haven't had any time to actually sit and spin on her yet. It occurred to as I was putting her together and oiling her; this is the first new wheel I ever bought. I have two other wheels but I bought them used. I think I will spin on her tonight when I go to meet with my knitting group. The hand cards I bought are Howard Brush Co. cards, 190 tpi, they are beautiful. The replacement spindle is an Ashford small spindle. This replaces the first spindle I ever had and one of my favorites. I've been missing it a lot, even though I have a zillion others. It's a good all-round spindle.

I'll take pictures tomorrow I hope, I've been so busy this week I haven't had any time to just be home.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

How fun! Waiting for the pics...


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

OOOOH! It's always so exciting to find a box on your porch! Come back and dish, Marchwind! Pics, details, name! 

My bonus fiber came today - 2lb Corriedale X. My baby should arrive tomorrow!

Jessie


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Okay it's a Kromski Sonata, with a clear finish. She is very pretty in a plain girl sort of way, just my type. I treadled her for awhile last night, I was a bit concerned about the double treadle. But it was easy and smooth, not like some double treadles I have tried. I'll be taking her to my knitting group tonight and trying her out for the first time. I found some Romney I had carded and made into roving, I'll spin that. I will take pictures but probably not until tomorrow. But you an look at JDog's pictures of her wheel, mine is just the same as hers.

As for her name I think I heard her whisper Olivia, but I should know more tonight after we spend time together.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here is a brief video of my new wheel Olivia.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pd9qaL5BXUQ[/ame]


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It's great to 'see' you Marchie!

That hole in the front maiden can be used to store your orifice hook. Paul put a small cup hook on front of the MOA (instead of on the left side). I don't use either ... I take my wheel to the market every week and have lost too many hooks so I have it tied on to my little spinning bag that resides on the MOA.

I love how smooth the Sonata treadles. After watching a video of a small child spinning on one, I picked up an action to get the drive wheel going instead of using my hand. I use my right foot! Just a gentle nudge with my big toe and I'm going again! LOL!

Am I the only one who has not named her wheels??? I mean, my wood stoves have names, but not my wheel.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi you are not alone on the naming of your wheels. My other two do not have names but I got them used and they haven't told me what their names were. Spinning on the Sonata will take me some getting used to. Each wheel has it's quirks and it will take me some time spinning on this one to learn them all. My other two wheels have been with me for 17 and 12 years , both are single treadle, I'm used to sitting at an angle or perpendicular to my wheel, and each has it's use and quirk. I've been making some roving to spin on Olivia, it should be smoother than the last batch of left over wool. I'm going to try to spin this next batch using the smallest whorl see how it spins fine yarns. I know JDog uses the foot thing and I've used it a few times.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Mullers, I have not named my wheel, either. So you are not the only one.  

Would all you who pray please pray for us? Dh has a JOB INTERVIEW on Weds at 1pm pst. We need this job desperately. 

To take my mind off all this, I had two of my boys put a loom together for me, out of 2x4s. Nails all along the top and bottom. I have it warped, but I need a couple more bits and pieces before I can start weaving. I am going to make a kitchen rug.


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Prayers for a wonderful interview and immediate hire for your DH, and calm nerves for you! (((hug))) 

Jessie


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Marchwind, I watched all the videos a few times- I love how evenly you spin - and I love how Merlot keeps trying to warm your lap while you work! Olivia is beautiful, and further down the road, Zosh may need a sister! 

Jessie


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Keeping your DH in my thoughts. Let us know how things work out. Good luck with the loom and rug. Make sure you take pictures if you can


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Nellie, sent up prayers for your dh to get this job!

Cleaned out the workshop for Saturday's shearing. Tomorrow I will set out product to sell. They are predicting evil weather for Friday, so we'll see what transpires. (sigh) Is it spring yet?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Nellie, here's praying that your DH to get the job!

Sorry I haven't been replying too much on here. With the warming of the weather last week, I over did and fibro is kicking my butt this week.

I have been spinning up a storm and doing some kettle dyeing (walnut) and turning out some socks (4 pair in the past week) and working on another pair right now.

Had a God-send day at the market last Saturday. Sold a lot of knitted items as well as soaps & lotions. Sure needed that to pay some bills. Thank You Lord!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

There is so much going on. Marchie, the new wheel is lovely. Weever, those colors are incredible. Nellie, praying the interview goes well today and that your sweetheart gets the job. Cyndi, are you hand knitting the socks or on the sock knitter? Either way, keep knitting away. I am glad you are able to sell lots of things. MamaJ, I love the socks and I love the fact that you have a young one that truly appreciates them. 

I am hanging in there. I got unexpected company last week. They called Monday evening and said they would be there Tuesday. They ended up staying until Friday. I had a great visit, but now I am behind and playing catch up. I have another pair of socks on my needles. Hopefully this pair will be for me, since I have only kept the first pair full of mistakes. I am trying a new pattern and it is very colorful self striping yarn. I did finish up a dishcloth for my big gift basket thing I plan on doing at Thanksgiving. I have more yarn to do more of those as well. 

Our sheep are supposed to get sheared on the 28th.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Nellie - prayers went up for ya'll! Please let us know how it went.
I need to see pics of that loom! I might just need to get my DS to make one for me. Being able to make a rug would be awesome.
March-I love your new wheel! And I love the video's those are just awesome! Wish my video camera battery would hold a charge, I would make one of.....well something or another!

Well, I have been insane lately, keep finding myself buying fiber. (and yarn!) I just got 2 big ziplock bags of the prettiest brown alpaca you ever did see! I am thinking it may need to be plyed in with my Shetland Coco's fleece. (or maybe carded in? which way is best??)
And now I have some more Angora rabbit on the way. I was afraid I didn't have enough of that....lol!

I really really need to get me some wool cards, or maybe a drum carder. I just am having a tough time finding something that is calling to me! (STOP LAUGHING!) Has anyone ever made a drum carder? Looks like it would be easy enough. If I just had a clue how to go about it.

Well, I have started the KAL Mitts and they are going good, have started a pair of gloves for DD and I totally took out my feather and fan shawl and started over on bigger needles. I wanted it more lacy like.

Also - a question for the experts....a friend wants me to consider selling lacy shawls. Cyndi - you have good luck selling knitted items, any advice?

I hate to leave, would love to be here and knitting all day, but I have some pants that need tailoring before this evening.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Mrs. Homesteader said:


> Cyndi, are you hand knitting the socks or on the sock knitter? Either way, keep knitting away.Our sheep are supposed to get sheared on the 28th.


These are on needles, hand knitting them. I use size 3-4 needles depending on the size of the yarn. They're larger, good for using inside Wellingtons and snow boots. The ones I'm knitting for Civil War sales are on size 2 needles.

Since the CW socks are all handmade from sheep to socks & using a CW pattern, I'm asking $125/pair. Yes, it is steep but there are Confederate CW reenactors that want authentic acouterments and are willing to pay for them. You can't get more authentic than these socks. I have a well-known CW reenactor & author that is willing to promote these socks for me. Even at $125/pair I'm making less than minimum wage (and that's not including materials!)




mamajohnson said:


> Cyndi - you have good luck selling knitted items, any advice?



Actually, selling my knitted items have been hit or miss. This winter, at the farmer's market, I've had only 3 or 4 really good knitted item sales days. Not enough to make a living on!

If you are wanting to make money on fiber items, crochet (even though it uses more yarn) works up so much faster than knitting. Shawls seem to be coming back in fashion (at least in my corner of the world). Just this Sunday at church, I saw 3 other women wearing knitted/crocheted shawls.

I think a pineapple crocheted shawl would be beautiful, and they work up fast!

Hmmm, I know what I'll be spinning/crocheting after I finish a few more pairs of socks!

I've got some cotton/wool blend coming from Susan's Fiber Shop, but it's less than 6 oz ... She'll be sending another 12 oz in straight cotton so I'll have to do some carding with wool. I think the PG Deb's Deluxe has a fine enough TPI to do cotton. I won't spend the money on Schacht cotton carders with 208 (or was it 203) TPI. I've seen 'cotton carders' sold by Ashford and others with 103 TPI. I think my hand cards are just 72 TPI and the PG is 112 (or so) TPI.

Anyone have a set of Schacht cotton hand carders they could loan me for a while?


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Dh said the interview went really well. They said they'd let him know either way Friday (today) or Monday. We haven't heard anything all day. <I hate waiting>:bored:

A friend came over today to teach me how to knit a sweater. Naturally, I had to spin up some yarn first. Didn't get it done in time to wash it, so I'm thinking I'll just rip out what I did, wash it, and re-do before next week.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Shearing done--had a ton of visitors today. We lined up friends to demonstrate spinning, needle felting and sock knitting on an antique csm. Lovely day. I'm exhausted.


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

Weever, isn't that a wonderful feeling...shearing done for the year. I know how it makes me feel with my few animals, I can't imagine what a relief it must be for you! 

I spent all day at a Crank-in just north of the Twin Cities. I got my csm working! OK, they got my csm working, then I played with it. I found out it is a 1923 model, with lots of rare parts, some in mint condition. It needs to be worn in, so I did a lot of cranking, and then did one heel just for practice. It is funny, they have a tradition of everybody cheering and clapping whenever a newbie completes a heel. I'll need to do a lot more heels until it becomes second nature. There are so many steps and things to watch out for. But, as some of the literature that came with the csm says: "Make up your mind it is easy to operate with care."


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

"Make up your mind it is easy to operate with care."

This statement is likely true of MOST things. LOL.

Have fun with your csm. I am a little jealous, though the needles have been good to me so far.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Annie, so glad to hear that you had support and help and cheering. The motto is very true. This is why The Farmer is knitting merrily away, while I just play at it. (Well, there is also the bit about how the woman's work is never done...)

We had a sad ending to our happy shearing day. All day hubby and 17 year old daughter were watching her favorite ewe, who was near lambing. Finally, after shearing was done, they decided she needed help. After much trying, the vet was called (usually hubby can pull most lambs). The vet was able to pull the lamb, but it was dead. Favorite ewe was injured in the process, and we discussed briefly and thought much about how she probably shouldn't ever be bred again. DD checked her late last night, and again this morning. This morning when she checked, the ewe was gone. (insert broken sobbing mama heart smilie here)

This was the lamb that turned dear daughter on to farming, and caught her heart for animals. I cannot even begin to tell you how much she loved this ewe, and I am so sad for her.


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Extra gentle((((((HUGS))))))) for your DD. It is so hard to watch their hearts break when they lose their special friends. Mine raises rabbits, and helps process. It still hurts when she loses one of her favorites.

Jessie


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Weever how horribly sad :sob: Hugs to both you and your daughter.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

ahhh Weever. So Sorry to hear that. Hugs to you both. and dad too - I bet he is sad too. Even when you know you have done all you could it is hard to get past a loss. :grouphug:


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

Aw, Weever, so sorry to hear that.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Thank you, all. Marchwind, you found the smilie I was looking for. Daughter's doing okay--she comes from a long line of stoic folk. I was thinking it would be nice to have something made for her from the ewe's earliest wool (which was charcoal, and lightened to a dull off-white with time). 

The sun is shining and the snow is melting. Hard to stay sad for too long, when we see that spring is inevitable. Anyone going to plant a garden this year?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Weever I hope to get a garden in this year. I've lost a few years of having a good garden. I preped an area last year so hopefully it will be a good one.


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

I have things coming, and some seeds started, but we will see how it goes. Last year's garden was kind of a bust. The deer found it and got way more than we did - and other than the fence I bought for this year, there's nothing I can do to deter them - too many neighbors. (Although I was tempted to sit in my bedroom window with DH's bow after the chard and tomatoes got mowed to the ground the 3rd time!)

Jessie


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

We'll have a garden, as usual, but we're discussing whether or not to plant enough to go to a farmer's market. There aren't enough hours in a day already, so I'm not too keen on the idea of spreading us even thinner.

I blogged about our shearing day: http://shadysidefarm.blogspot.com/2011/02/glimpse-at-shearing-part-i.html


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

On the garden front, looks like the peas will at least have a good crop of vines. Turnips, letteuce, radishes and onions are looking good. The jury is still out on wether or not the beets will have to be replanted and there is not a carrot one through the ground. Don't have potates out yet, depending on the weather hope to get that done this weekend.
On the home front it has been a busy week. Sat. 19th DD#3 had her appendix out so was away from home for most of the week with her. Then I was at a living history conference all weekend. Had a great time, but now have to play catch up at home.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The new FAC for March is up. Please post there from now on http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=386195


----------

